# Displayport on FreeBSD/amd64



## Stringer (Mar 22, 2012)

Good evening FreeBSD community! 

I was wondering if FreeBSD/Xorg has support for Displayport with Nvidia 570 GTX and if so, how can you make it work?

Because either Xorg nor Nvidia is able to find the monitor which is connect with a  Displayport.


```
dmesg | grep vga
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xa000-0xa07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xa000-0xa07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
nvidia0: <GeForce GTX 570> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xa000-0xa07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xd8000000-0xdfffffff,0xe0000000-0xe1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
nvidia0: <GeForce GTX 570> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

You won't find the additional ports via dmesg. 

There shouldn't be a difference between VGA, DVI or DisplayPort. It's just a connector type. So I don't think you'll have problems with Xorg.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 22, 2012)

@Stringer

Check *xrandr *output when at X11.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 22, 2012)

Although I did finally get it to work with Nvidia Settings.
Apologize for this rather "meaningless thread".
Also thanks for the help.


----------

